#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  No PowerPivot in Com Add ins Excel 2013 (Microsoft office professional plus 2013)

## benoj2005

I only have three options in excel com add ins

Inquire
Oracle HFM
Power View


I don't see power pivot, from what I've read, this version of office (Pro plus 2013) should include power pivot??

Any ideas folks

----------


## romperstomper

Yes it should. Is it an Office 365 version?

BTW, this is the Power*Point* forum, not PowerPivot.

----------


## benoj2005

I go to file -> account, in excel and just see Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2013.

Can't see anything about office 365?

Sorry, totally misread powerpoint as powerpivot lol. Ops feel free to move to appropriate section of forum

----------


## romperstomper

How did you get Office?

----------


## benoj2005

Work laptop, was installed when I got it.

----------


## romperstomper

I'd talk to IT then. I can only guess they did something when installing it.

----------


## benoj2005

I'll see where I get with them

----------


## romperstomper

Good luck.  :Wink:

----------

